# Were to get 332 brass rail ????



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Folks
Can some of you tell me a place to get cheap code 332 brass rail for handlaying track. Getting ready to start layout build. I have looked around online but can only find aluminum rail or code 250 brass but no 332.
Thanks Jason


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried Caboose Hobbies in Denver? 1-303-777-6766. They're the world's largest model railroad store!


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thx Steve checked Caboose Hobbies all they had was 250 brass rail. Only 332 was aluminum. Any were else someone can think of? 
Thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you could always buy the track with ties take the rail off the ties and then sell the ties. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That may be your best bet!


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

That sucks you would think somebody sold it. Think aluminum would be satisfactory for track power? Witha lot of jumper wires.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

California and Oregon Coast Railway has it. 

http://www.cocry.com


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

PIKO-G does have both a 1 meter and 3 meter rail that any of our standard retailers can order for you. The item numbers are 1035250 for the 3 meter (approx 10') and 1035251 for the 1 meter (approx 3'). Note: some retailers may be hesitant about the shipping costs on the 3 meter rail, it's long and difficult for UPS/FedEx to handle. We have little trouble with the 1 meter lengths. Thanks! 

James Tapper 
Silvergate Distributors


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Say them on COCRY last night must have missed them last time I looked. I will look into the Piko. 
Thanks Again Jason


----------



## Larry T (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bull, I have 6-7 tubes of 332 brass rail that I am going to sell. Each tube contains twelve 8 foot pieces of rail. PM me with offer if you are interested in one or all...LT*


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------

